# Shelf for holding indoor plants in dorm room - help



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

Holdthescroll said:


> ...My dad suggested that I stack milk cartons. I have no idea wtf he was talking about.


That's amazing...I thought it was pre-req 1 for entrance into college to know about milk crates.... Go shopping...you shouldn't have any problems. Good luck to ya!


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

You just need a flat surface to hold minimal weight? You can use about a million things to do that, you could build a wooden box, stack milk crates, stack storage chests/rubbermaid chests, or build something out of virtually anything. There's gotta be hundreds of ways you can tackle this, and none of them should have issues. You just need a flat surface slightly raised that doesn't need to support any real weight.


----------



## space_coyote (Nov 12, 2006)

you need some "free" cinder blocks and some trays from the dining hall...not that I'd know or ever suggest such a thing.


----------



## slakker (May 29, 2007)

IKEA... tonnes for cost friendly options... cheaper than most DIY shelfing...


----------



## joeyboy (Apr 10, 2007)

space_coyote said:


> you need some "free" cinder blocks and some trays from the dining hall...not that I'd know or ever suggest such a thing.


If we're going that way, you could always just slide the table from your dorm's common area to your room :wink:


----------

